# Article: Buffett’s Betrayal



## MoneyMaker (Jun 1, 2009)

Great article on Warren Buffett.. great comments for and against too

http://blogs.reuters.com/rolfe-winkler/2009/08/04/buffetts-betrayal/


----------



## yun (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes - good article. Thanks for the link. Shines a little extra light on Mr. Buffett.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know what he is complaining about. Buffett's stake in Goldman and GE are due to capital infusion at distressed rates. If the TARP funds didn't negotiate better terms, how is that Buffett's fault?

The writer should know better than complain about business practices not of Berkshire Hathaway but its public holdings. Last I checked, BRK owns a fraction of WFC and AXP -- anywhere from 5% or 11%. Significant enough to warrant a seat on the board of directors but not so much that they answer solely to Omaha.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Wasn't Mr. Buffett also involved in the Fed-engineered rescue of the hedge fund Long-Term Capitol Management or so he tried here http://www.erisk.com/Learning/CaseStudies/Long-TermCapitalManagemen.asp.

You find alot of the usual suspects in this picture. We are in unusual times and nothing is as it seems in these markets today and the LTCM was the first big blast for all to see before this crisis. I am no expert on this stuff but I suspect the sheep are being led for huge profits most probably directed to Goldman Sachs and friends and Mr. Buffett would like to ride along.


----------



## SavingMaster (Aug 1, 2009)

Coincidently enough my mother asked me last night if there was anyone left in the business world that wasn't corrupt. I could only shake my head in response.


----------

